# Faema E61 Pump, Pressure, Noise



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello people,

I'm hoping to get some expert advice (would be very thankful) to final sort my Faema E61 trouble. My knowledge is quite limited. I have 4 years Barista experience but no engineering or coffee machine internals knowledge. I've been learning about E61 as I go along.

I had to restore and descale my Faema E61 recently and after putting it back together I'm having issues with the pump, compensation valve and setting pressure.

When I pull a shot and run the group head there is a loud squeal that I can't seem to get rid of. I've read this could be lubrication as noise comes from spring. I never had this issue before I took apart. I've changed the regulator value on the pump and the compensation valve to change pressure and it doesn't stop the noise. Also when I tighten the comp valve fully, the tap on the bottom still flushes through the bottom of the valve when I push the lever and even when filling the boiler. It always does wherever the comp valve is adjusted. I don't remember it ever doing this and I go through a ton of water, which made me question this in the first place. When I read into it on forums it says it should be only dripping, is this even with the group open? I'm worried i've pump the pump back together incorrectly as it seems the water just flushing through the comp valve. It also takes a long time to fill the boiler when empty.

The set up I am running currently is mobile (not connected to mains) just using the rotary pump (no flojet) with water canisters. I'm not currently running a filter (water is soft) and waiting for a pressure regulator to arrive.

Some videos below










Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Usually loud noise like that should be from the compensation valve but in this case I don't know what to say, I should see it. Keep in mind that the compensation valve need to be adjusted basically there need to be a water drops when circuit pressure is at around 12 bar. When you have working pressure of 8,5 bar you don't have to see any drop. Compensation valve are noise, try to check the spring inside and also the rubber seals. Can't say much more of that.


----------

